# Hello there



## kozakoza (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello,my name is Kostas and im coming from Greece i've got an Audi S3 which i just tuned and i've got 497WHP i'm very sutisfied for the next couple of months which im going to get bored of it and im going to look for smt more
So nice to meet you and thank you for your hospitality at your site
Kostas-Athens


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome also worth a look www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## kozakoza (Jan 3, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome to the forum


Why do i have to get register with the other site it doesnt really working properly this one :?: :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kozakoza said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum
> ...


www.ttoc.co.uk is the owners club site :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------

